# Jobs - Recruitment



## antonyevans19 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I'm moving from Dubai to Bangkok to join my wife on the 27th September 2018 who is due to start her new job next week at a children's school.

Fortunately we have an apartment sorted next to Bang Wa BTS station.

So i'm in the process of learning Thai and looking for jobs.

I work in Aircraft Maintenance (Cabin) and have sent my CV off to all the airlines and maintenance organizations and I'm now going through all the recruitment agencies. 

I have not had much response back and realise it won't be easy finding a job and it could take some time.

I was just wondering if you guys know of anybody who works in recruitment who i can send my CV and a Covering Letter too. 

Many Thanks
Antony


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

antonyevans19 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm moving from Dubai to Bangkok to join my wife on the 27th September 2018 who is due to start her new job next week at a children's school.
> 
> ...


Howdy and welcome to the forum. We have a few members in Thailand but the page is a bit slow at the moment. Hopefully one of the members will see your post and chime in. Acquiring an airline job of any kind is usually very difficult even in our home countries.I worked passenger service for several carriers over the years and always found it very hard to get in.

If you carrier or code-share carrier flies into Thailand you might have an "in" as it were. Best of luck and hope you are able to locate something.



Asian Spirit

PS. 

Be sure to go into your profile and select your to and from countries so that the appropriate country flags and names will show on each post you make.


----------



## antonyevans19 (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks for the reply and heads up, much appreciated.


----------

